
Illegal Cancer-Causing Chemicals Found in Nearly 100 Shampoo Brands - sschueller
https://realfarmacy.com/illegal-cancer-causing-shampoo/
======
jonnismash
I use head and shoulders, and was 100% certain they were on the list. Relieved
yet disappointed.

------
BugsJustFindMe
The article is about Cocamide DEA being a common ingredient in shampoo, which
it is, and also on California's prop 65 list (known to the State of California
to cause cancer), which it also is.

[https://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/chemicals/coconut-oil-
di...](https://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/chemicals/coconut-oil-
diethanolamine-condensate)

------
_Schizotypy
Real farmacy? Seriously? They spread conspiracy theories

~~~
elliekelly
Not sure why you're downvoted. This headline is right on their front page
right now:

> Another Teen Dies After HPV Vaccine- The Science Speaks For Itself

Unsurprisingly, the article is light on science and heavy on fear-mongering.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Their articles are some that are spread by the anti-vax community, I've never
seen anything quality come from that site

